

14-Year-Old's 'Bubble Ball' App Knocks 'Angry Birds' Out Of Top Spot - emilepetrone
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/17/robert-nay-bubble-ball_n_810023.html

======
solipsist
A commenter on the Huffington Post article wrote

    
    
       This is a publicity stunt by Corona. How does this not read like ad copy? 
       "Some months back, a friend suggested that if Nay liked his iPod touch so much,
       perhaps he should try his hand at programmin g for it. At first he tried the
       standard Objective- C programming tools, but found the learning curve a little
       steep. He tried another tool called GameSalad, but didn't like the results. In
       the end, he settled on the Corona tools from Ansca Mobile. Corona was easy to use,
       he said, and also let him write once and publish for both Apple and Android
       devices. [...]"
    

Corona is definitely going to be a huge winner once this is over.

